# What kind of Tetra is this



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

Can any of you experts tell me what kind of Tetra this is. I currently have three and want to about about 7 more. 

My original thought was the Emperor, but I haven't seen any Emperors with the caudal fin right in front of the tailfin.

Two photos, one shows profile other shows good color.

Thanks


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.aquaristik-hain.de/Vorsc...Splendens/Colisa_Ialia/inpaichthys_kerri.html

_Inpaichthys kerri_ aka the Blue Emperor tetra


----------



## cold_one1966 (Dec 16, 2004)

that looks like a winner.


----------



## SCMurphy (Jan 28, 2004)

kmurphy said:


> My original thought was the Emperor, but I haven't seen any Emperors with the caudal fin right in front of the tailfin.


Just for clarification:

The caudal fin IS the tail fin, did you mean the anal fin or the adipose fin?


----------



## kmurphy (Dec 15, 2004)

Thanks All

Sean, I did mean the adipose fin, not caudal. 

Thanks again.


----------



## TeutonJon78 (Nov 10, 2004)

if it is a Kerri tetra, where did you get it? I'm interesting in finding a store that carries them.


----------

